# Sadie



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

We decided to get her out today and start her getting used to the flight suit -she didn't seem to mind it one bite 











another view with her perching on my b/f's hand.











and one I took yesterday 












Oooo and did I forget to tell y'all She has a name  
yes it's Sadie - we wanted something to go with her color, my b/f was thinking "sandy" but his family wouldn't let him live that one down(his ex wife is sandy lol), then he was trying to figure out a name that went with Sun Dance and Goldie, but couldn't come up with nothing, and while he was telling me his idea - Sadie just came out when I opened my mouth - So that's what she was named


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

what a gorgious tiel


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Sadie is a cute name!!  Are you keeping the babies?


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

we're keeping her, the other 3 have homes just waiting to be fully weaned(they had homes before there was even eggs  )


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute name for a cute baby


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## SisterBlue (Jun 17, 2008)

She is gorgeous! I've been thinking of getting flight suits for my birds...how hard was it to get on her?

-SB


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

since she's only going on a month old (she'll be 1 month old on June 30) it wasn't hard at all we just put it on her and she sat still. and when it was on she ventured around the couch some and didn't seem bothered by it at all.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

She is so cute!  In her little flight suit!


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

She is very cute!

Have you used the flight suits previously? Would you recommend them?


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

yes i've used them on billy our quaker, and 2 of our adult tiels - Nibbles and baby 

The kids took the tiels outside about a week after we got them, with their flight suits on, and they all enjoyed it 

they nibbled on them at first but once they got used to it they didn't pay attention to it 

Sadie didn't even nibble on it it was like she was born with it on lol


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Sadie is a pretty name  looks like she is already use to the flight suit.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Sadie is a pretty name  looks like she is already use to the flight suit.




Thank you

I just hope she keeps the calmness with the flight suit 
we figure if we put it on her a few times a week for a couple of minutes each time we shouldn't have no problems as she grows up.


----------



## grannybird (Jun 16, 2008)

That is so neat! (the flight suit idea) I had never heard of any one using them so I guess I am new to the idea. Do you actually take them outdoors and let them fly? How long is the "leash"? And I love the name...


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

grannybird said:


> That is so neat! (the flight suit idea) I had never heard of any one using them so I guess I am new to the idea. Do you actually take them outdoors and let them fly? How long is the "leash"? And I love the name...



it's a short leash,(what you see in the picture being held is all the leash there is) you put it over your shoulder like a strap of a purse/ bag 
and they sit on your shoulder 

or you can sit them on a perch/ table and hold on to the leash 

but we don't let them fly around with it on, it's just so they can sit with us while we're out side.


----------

